# A question about Sharm



## trokle (May 3, 2010)

Hi to everyone,

I am a turkish guy moving to sharm at the end of may. I've read threads about sharm at this forum, they have been very helpful, so thanks to all 

my question is, are there any basketball fields open to public? (in a park or near the beach etc.). if so, are there any basketball players use that fields (expats, locals etc.). i really don't like to do sports indoors. that should be the last thing to concern me , but all of my other questions have been answered by users at other threads.

Cheers to all,
Zafer


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Hi Zafer and welcome to the forum

I am sorry I can't answer your query but just wanted to say Hi and welcome

Maiden


----------



## trokle (May 3, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> Hi Zafer and welcome to the forum
> 
> I am sorry I can't answer your query but just wanted to say Hi and welcome
> 
> Maiden


thats very kind of you Maiden, thx.

Zafer


----------



## mardini (Apr 29, 2010)

trokle said:


> thats very kind of you Maiden, thx.
> 
> Zafer


Hi Zafer, 

I wish I could give you a useful information but I can advise one thing from a personal experience, in May, June, July, and August, not sure about September, you probably want to stay indoor during day-time, it is extremely hot there unless you are doing water sport activities.

Good luck,

Top of the Day....

Ibrahim


----------



## trokle (May 3, 2010)

ialhabbal said:


> Hi Zafer,
> 
> I wish I could give you a useful information but I can advise one thing from a personal experience, in May, June, July, and August, not sure about September, you probably want to stay indoor during day-time, it is extremely hot there unless you are doing water sport activities.
> 
> ...


Hi Ibrahim,

I currently live in antalya/turkey so i am a little bit trained for hot weather ). i'll be working @ daytime, and planning to play when sun goes down. your info will be a reminder for me. thanks a lot for your advice.

Best wishes,
Zafer


----------



## Alexsharm (Apr 12, 2010)

Hi Zafer,
about corts in Sharm...well there's just one as far as I know and it's in fornt of "beach Albatros Hotel" in Hadaba. That should be public court but the problem is that somethimes you could faind one or more Egyptian who will try to charge you entrance fee ))). Of course they are not alowed to do that but they'll try anyway. In that case there's 2 options: 2 pay them asked money or to get to fight with them ;-)
Court itself is not really good. It's full of bumps and cracks so ball is bouncing in strange directions.
Another oportunity is court in some of resorts...I hope that at least some of them are having...but I don't know which ones. Anyway you'll need to pay for that "pleasure"
I hope that my agony with Egyptian administration is going to end soon so I should be in Sharm shortly....and I have there one excellent basketbool bool ;-)


----------



## trokle (May 3, 2010)

Alexsharm said:


> Hi Zafer,
> about corts in Sharm...well there's just one as far as I know and it's in fornt of "beach Albatros Hotel" in Hadaba. That should be public court but the problem is that somethimes you could faind one or more Egyptian who will try to charge you entrance fee ))). Of course they are not alowed to do that but they'll try anyway. In that case there's 2 options: 2 pay them asked money or to get to fight with them ;-)
> Court itself is not really good. It's full of bumps and cracks so ball is bouncing in strange directions.
> Another oportunity is court in some of resorts...I hope that at least some of them are having...but I don't know which ones. Anyway you'll need to pay for that "pleasure"
> I hope that my agony with Egyptian administration is going to end soon so I should be in Sharm shortly....and I have there one excellent basketbool bool ;-)


Hi Alex,

I guess the only thing egyptians (not all of them) won't ask about a fee is the air we breathe ) 

I will be working at a chain of resort hotels so it will not be hard to find a cort for me to play. the reason of me wanting to play at streets or beach at a public cort is to meet new people with same interests and make some basketball friends. another reason is that matches at streets are more passionate and more agressive (at least here in my country).

I wish that you will be able to solve your problems and be in sharm asap. but there is one thing i did not understand, what is a basketball "bool"? never heard a word as "bool"


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

Think maybe he means ..........BALL !!!!!


----------



## smashholidays (May 26, 2010)

There are for sure, and you can ask the locals they will tell you.


----------



## Sam (Aug 27, 2009)

trokle said:


> Hi to everyone,
> 
> I am a turkish guy moving to sharm at the end of may. I've read threads about sharm at this forum, they have been very helpful, so thanks to all
> 
> ...


Hi,

I am also not aware of a basketball court other than the one in front of Beach Albatros. There may be one at the sporting club in Old Market, but I've not checked it out. There is also a brand new sports centre opening up at the back of Hay El Nour, it's still under construction so not sure on the facilities either inside or out, but it's a big place and sure to be good for social activity.

When it comes to games in the street, it tends to be football they play here. So if you are into football also then you will find plenty of places to play and people to play with.

Good luck with your move.

Sam


----------

